

Squire – the textarea of the future - gilles_bertaux
http://neilj.github.io/Squire/

======
mc_hammer
looks nice but i noticed a bug, pushing enter triggers a body.scrollTop(0) (or
however that works)... maybe you're missing a event.preventDefault or
something?

minor gripe: i like h1 h2 h3 buttons not just H

~~~
mtmail
The submitter (Gilles) doesn't seem to be author (Neil) of the library. So
better to use
[https://github.com/neilj/Squire/issues](https://github.com/neilj/Squire/issues)

